# Tadpoles or frogs: where to find them?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My neighbour has 2 big, beautiful ponds with lily pads and overhanging trees. She'd like to have some frogs. Do any of you know where she could find some frogs or tadpoles in the Lower Mainland? (Not tropical frogs, of course)

Thank you!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Are there any shops geared towards ponds?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Morainy said:


> Are there any shops geared towards ponds?


im gonna say no !! so get a net and try your luck [email protected]!


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

You can try your luck by going to a large natural water body in the evening. You're from Vancouver, so I would try anything from the Lost lagoon (not natural ahah) near stanley park or even the fraser River off marine drive. The fraser river itself may not have the frogs, but I remember a slow wide stream that I would go to when I was young that led into the fraser river, and I would find a frog or two. ( probably toads now to think of it.) Also, you will find more luck at night time after the sun sets. Nocturnal, they come out in the night to eat insects and whatnot and return to burrows and the water in the day.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Go river road? A million frog and toads


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Beaver lake in Stanley Park might be a good place to try.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for the great tips, everyone! AtomicPenguin told me that there are open ditches in Southlands (near Marine Drive) with tadpoles in them. 

I used to catch tadpoles as a kid near Montreal - they were everywhere -- but have never seen tadpoles or frogs anywhere in Vancouver. It's been a long time since I've looked at Beaver Lake in Stanley Park, what a great place to visit (tadpoles or not). 

I did not know that nighttime would be the best time for catching frogs and tadpoles, either. 

Thanks!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check PM, as I don't think i shoudl disclose it in public!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFL, thanks eternity302!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!
Like i said, just watch out! HAHA! Try going there when its nightfall!
I also know of another location where there's almost no one, there's tons of baby turtles and kois... blame it on the people release there own pets! Anyways, there's also some sunfish I'm being told of, but not sure =) Will be checking on there this weekend or early next week, and I'll let you know what I find! HAHA!
Anyways, the last time i wuz at the place I told you, tons of baby rabbits running around, so bring some carrots with you, LOL!
And TONS OF catfish, somehow... they look like pictus catfish, but just black, and they croak alot! but don't confirm on what i'm saying yet, I haven't been there for at least 6 months! I can definitely give it a check again if you want me to, since it's not effort to get there!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Eternity302, if my friends and I go there, you can be sure that I'll come back with a rabbit or two, not just tadpoles! 

I wonder if you can put catfish in a garden pond? (Each Pond is probably 15 feet by 15 or 20 feet, but they're not rectangular so I'm guessing)



eternity302 said:


> LOL!
> Like i said, just watch out! HAHA! Try going there when its nightfall!
> I also know of another location where there's almost no one, there's tons of baby turtles and kois... blame it on the people release there own pets! Anyways, there's also some sunfish I'm being told of, but not sure =) Will be checking on there this weekend or early next week, and I'll let you know what I find! HAHA!
> Anyways, the last time i wuz at the place I told you, tons of baby rabbits running around, so bring some carrots with you, LOL!
> And TONS OF catfish, somehow... they look like pictus catfish, but just black, and they croak alot! but don't confirm on what i'm saying yet, I haven't been there for at least 6 months! I can definitely give it a check again if you want me to, since it's not effort to get there!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh... if you want baby rabbits, please head to the Richmond Automall!
I use to work there for a few years, there are WAY too many rabits running around... and the occasional deaths =(

The catfish are tiny little critters that I net, and they pretty much look like this


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

And if anyone was wondering... no.. I didn't take em home.. they were released back into the pond... i didn't have a tank back in the day! Only had one of those penn plax carriers! LOL!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay. Don't laugh. I moved to BC as a teen and I remember one of my friends catching a catfish like that at a campground. But she told me that it was a freshwater shark -- and I believed her! lol

Don't worry, I'm not really going to bring home a rabbit, though I'd absolutely love to. I've already got two cats plus a stray cat and the rabbit might not fit in.



eternity302 said:


> Ahhh... if you want baby rabbits, please head to the Richmond Automall!
> I use to work there for a few years, there are WAY too many rabits running around... and the occasional deaths =(
> 
> The catfish are tiny little critters that I net, and they pretty much look like this


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

any luck with frogs ? most times you gotta get dirty , or have a long net ..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

deer lake has huge tadpoles


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

go to trout lake in vancouver. on the east side of the lake by the shallows and marsh, you'll find all types and sizes of tadpoles. if you want big bullfrogs that are the size of your hands. call the local golf courses and ask them if they have ponds. i played at a few of the courses in richmond, langley, and surrey. and found huge frogs in the ponds. but to keep it local, try trout lake. guaranteed!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!
Why don't we just start a google map and pin point what everyone's talking about =)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

they have bullfrogs in trout lake


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of this incredible information, everyone! So many likely tadpole-finding spots that I've never heard of. Or, if I've heard of them (like Trout Lake) I've never noticed the tadpoles or frogs. I really appreciate all the help and have passed on this information to my neighbours, who have the ponds. I look forward to visiting their well-frogged ponds all summer!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well.. hate to give you bad news.. don't bring your buckets and net to the place I told you.. as I asked a friend, he said people might not like what you're doing fishing in that pond, HAHA!
But he thinks there's still tons of things you'll be able to net in that pond i told you!
Keep in mind, quite a few years back, when I just put my net down and scooped, i had tadpoles, stickleback, few small fish i dunno what, catfish, and a turtle, LOL! That's how much stock there is inside! But i hate to say it, i would definitely try even if someone complained! LOL!


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I am really interested in where this place is now!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

marjorie said:


> I am really interested in where this place is now!


Your only hint is it's in public! A place that you could drive by few times a day but not know there's a pond! LOL! And tons of rabbits around too!


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

Omg you're killing me, please tell me where!
We both live in Richmond!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Can we guess? =P


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHA! Unfortunately, I will not give out the answer, if I do.. that pond will be gone!
Since we both live in Richmond, I can only tell you there's been 3 locations in Richmond!
One is filled with kois and turtles, no one ever passes by - People dump there pets in there as they get too big and they multiplied throughout the last few years
One is filled with turtles, rabbits everywhere, with tons of catfish and sticklebacks, haven't been back for awhile, so not sure how they're doing this summer.
One is filled with tadpoles and sticklebacks.. eventually, this pond has not been doing so well, through the last few years.. it's completely faded away.. it turned more like a sewage for people to dump their shopping carts in there than for living creatures!

Good luck =) There's areas inside Terra Nova with a big pond.. I've never been to that one, but wuz told there wuz one.. one day i'll explore!


----------

